# GBAtemp T-Shirt Design Competition!



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

*GBAtemp T-Shirt Design Competition!*
In partnership with ShopTemp.com
              GBAtemp and ShopTemp are very proud to announce the opening of our first *t-shirt design competition*! 
This competition will allow you, members of the GBAtemp community, to design your own GBAtemp-themed t-shirt. The top 5 designs will be manufactured and sold by ShopTemp! Competition winners will get an awesome reward: not only will they be getting their own t-shirt (imprinted with their design) for free, but they will also be getting a share of the profit ShopTemp makes on each of their t-shirt sold!






_Some of the stuff we sold on cafepress_
Now, you may be aware that GBAtemp already had a merchandise shop on CafePress. With that one, we had our hands tight: crappy designs, overpriced items, expensive shipping and so on. But now, ShopTemp (based in China) will be responsible for the manufacturing process, and as a result we will be able to offer better merchandise at a much lower price! Isn't that awesome? 

Anyhow, let's get started with the rules of this competition:
 This competition is open for 1 full month, we will accept entries until the 5th of June.
 Please submit your entry as PNG format (lossless) at highest resolution. Submit separate images for front and back view (if any).
 Design an actual t-shirt, though we will probably have to rework the image afterwards to get it ready for the printing process.
 Anyone (including staff) is allowed to submit as many entries as they want. The best 5 t-shirt designs will be selected by the GBAtemp and ShopTemp staffs.
 Your designs *must not include any trademarked/licensed/copyrighted character or design element* (for example, no Mario, Luigi, the ? block, or any other licensed character or element). If you submit a design with such an element it will automatically be disqualified.
 Please submit your entries by posting a reply on this very topic. You may upload image files from the GBAtemp Picture Upload Service.
We are eagerly waiting for your designs and I am personally looking forward to wearing one of the brand new GBAtemp t-shirts!






 Discuss


----------



## redact (May 5, 2010)

i know what i'll be spending all thursday working on


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2010)

OH WOW. COOL BEANS.

Though I kind of don't really know how to do anything artistic, I'm going to see if I can churn up something for this! Honestly, I don't care about the money, but I've always liked making tshirt designs!


----------



## Spikey (May 5, 2010)

Don't forget about the Tempcast when coming up with ideas for some shirts!


----------



## SoulAnger (May 5, 2010)

Guess who's joining.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Guess who's joining.


A wild guess... Orc ?


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A share of the profits!! HOLY SHIT


So if we're not allowed to do copyrighted material, does that mean no GBATemp mascot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also does it have to be about gbatemp specifically? Can it be like shoptemp, Tempcast etc?

And does stuff like game controllers (specific ones) count as not allowed?


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Guess who's joining.



ifikachu!!?!!?!?


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## SoulAnger (May 5, 2010)

-_-" me.. :< im irrelevant. :'(


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> -_-" me.. :< im irrelevant. :'(


dont you have something else to (menu)do ?


----------



## redact (May 5, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you hear what spikey said? menudo is a fake

but back on topic.. answer zeromac's question costy, i wanna know too :


----------



## updowners (May 5, 2010)

I might enter. But when you think about it, I was too lazy to enter the last competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Is someone going to post a high resolution image of the Gbatemp logo yet?


----------



## Forstride (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can use the GBAtemp logos and stuff (It's supposed to be themed around GBAtemp anyway).  The contest is run by them, so I'm pretty sure they won't care.


----------



## Cermage (May 5, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> [*] Please submit your entry as PNG format (lossless) at highest resolution. Submit separate images for front and back view (if any).



you might want to add, design the shirt in as highest resolution as you can, but upload a resized version here. its not going to be fun browsing through pages with possibly 20mb+ images.


----------



## redact (May 5, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Edit: Is someone going to post a high resolution image of the Gbatemp logo yet?





Spoiler










http://gbatemp.net/t51083-gbatemp-mascot-v...st&p=652429


----------



## Cermage (May 5, 2010)

well here's something quick and easy to get started.


----------



## JohnLoco (May 5, 2010)

Why would Staff be able to both participate and judge, when it's financial benefitial for themself to win.


----------



## updowners (May 5, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mercluke! Starting the design now


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Why would Staff be able to both participate and judge, when it's financial benefitial for themself to win.


1) because its going to be pretty obvious what the best 5 designs will be
2) there are like 30 people in the staff
3) it'd be too complex to organize a mass public vote. We've done it before... 
if you're talking about the admins, neither me, ace or shaun will be entering.
we'll provide a detailed voting if you want


----------



## JohnLoco (May 5, 2010)

Alright


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

i suppose it will have to be in color?


----------



## redact (May 5, 2010)

cawstello: questions must be answered and rabbits saved!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So if we're not allowed to do copyrighted material, does that mean no GBATemp mascot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cermage (May 5, 2010)

alright, last quick and easy one(maybe).


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> alright, last quick and easy one(maybe).


Haha nice

EDIT: Meh may as well make my entry simple


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> i suppose it will have to be in color?




transparent you mean? LOL

are you going to post a temper big mac?


----------



## Shryquill (May 5, 2010)

He guys, i've been lurking 'bout for awhile, and i geuss this is gonna be the first entry.
im not to sure on all the bbcode and html so ill just send a link.
Whats good about .png files is they carry the alpha channel for shadows.
Here it is
http://pix.gbatemp.net/141075/the%20real%20one.png


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Nah i mean like color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in can it be in black/white?


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

hahahahhahaa
black and white always kill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




white Tshirt  with the following looks cool



			
				Cermage said:
			
		

> alright, last quick and easy one(maybe).


----------



## [M]artin (May 5, 2010)

This is absolutely wonderful news! I love competitions that spur on creativity! Can't wait to see what kind of designers lurk within our community's walls... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may be entering a few designs myself...


----------



## Zerousen (May 5, 2010)

Haha, sweet. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## redact (May 5, 2010)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
my design was epic and then i went and ruined it .-.


----------



## Beats (May 5, 2010)

I did this in 5 mins.






Feedback?


----------



## iFish (May 5, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> I did this in 5 mins.
> 
> -snip-
> Feedback?



Nice!!! i like it


----------



## WildWon (May 5, 2010)

Couple o' questions-
A. Can the image ONLY be Front and Back? I have some killer ideas for some slight wrap-around graphics.
2. Will anything we come up with be centered on the shirt? Or can we get a template for placement of where we think things should go?
D. Will there be color options for the shirts themselves? I ask for color ideas for designs. Some things will look better than others depending on background color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps- the listing order comes to us via that classic movie Home Alone. It was purposeful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Why would Staff be able to both participate and judge, when it's financial benefitial for themself to win.


(i saw Costy already answered this one way. But the question crossed my mind too, and this was the reason i came up with for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

This isn't about the financial benefits. This is about creating kickass shirts for GBAtemp. The best shirts will be chosen. If a staff member creates a shitty shirt, i sure as hell hope it doesn't get chosen. That would be a horrible way to show off the site.

The monies one could get for it are just an incentive to to not only get your work out, but make some cash on the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps, we don't get paid for what we do on these boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

As easy as it may be for some of you guys to pump out all text entries, please try not to. While you allowed to, I know you guys can do a whole lot better. If you can't draw very good, then try to make some awesome photoshopped pictures. If you can't do that? Try some pixel art. If not that, well, you'll figure something out. 

GBAtemp is filled with a lot of amazing artistic talent. I expect you guys to use your abilities to the fullest!


----------



## dice (May 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Couple o' questions-
> A. Can the image ONLY be Front and Back? I have some killer ideas for some slight wrap-around graphics.
> 2. Will anything we come up with be centered on the shirt? Or can we get a template for placement of where we think things should go?
> D. Will there be color options for the shirts themselves? I ask for color ideas for designs. Some things will look better than others depending on background color
> ...


----------



## tajio (May 5, 2010)

SO ENTERING!!! this will be my first T-Shirt Design Comp! Never designed anything for t-shirts before but I'll take a crack at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Do T-Shirt printers take gradient or blended colours or just flat colours?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

I'll try to come up with something, most likely it'll be crap though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, people, spoiler your images. And if you quote someone, snip the image.


----------



## Myke (May 5, 2010)

we need to know what color the shirts are going to be. this is very important.


----------



## Anakir (May 5, 2010)

Oh wow. This sounds exciting. I'm joining for sure.


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> well here's something quick and easy to get started.


I would buy that.
I want that.
I want that now.


----------



## Dangy (May 5, 2010)

Questions:

1. Can I use a template like this?

2. How many T-shirts can I submit?

3. Can I upload the pictures to Photobucket instead?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> 1. Can I use a template like this?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Costello wants a high res png of the actual art. If there's a special way you want to put the art on the shirt, then I guess it'd be okay to include a template.  Not too sure about this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


According to the rules, you can put in as many entries as you want.
Personally I'd use pix.gbatemp.net, but I don't really see any reason as you why you couldn't host it on another site.


----------



## janouis (May 5, 2010)

Hi! guys... here's my design entry i made this in adobe illustrator.. hope u like it!!!



Spoiler


----------



## tj_cool (May 5, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> Hi! guys... here's my design entry i made this in adobe illustrator.. hope u like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very nice design, if not the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as above, please also provide a pic of the artwork itself


----------



## janouis (May 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tnx...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's the artwork..



Spoiler


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember: you need to post the *highest res version you have*. That art is going to stretch out quite a bit when it gets put on a shirt. (Costello says to post the JPG on the site, but to keep a high res on the PC.) Also note that the rules state: "Submit separate images for front and back view"


----------



## BORTZ (May 5, 2010)

so i have to design an ACTUAL tshirt? like in real life and send it in? im so confused.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> so i have to design an ACTUAL tshirt? like in real life and send it in? im so confused.


No no no. You design a picture (a art) for the shirt. You then proceed the post the picture the in *this topic*. Easy as pie.


----------



## Mrnoodlehead (May 5, 2010)

Heres something I whipped up in about 15 mins. I Never tried this before.



Spoiler











Tried to make an 8-bit NES sorta thing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Here's my effort! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## C175R (May 5, 2010)

when they said *must not include any trademarked/licensed/copyrighted character or design element * does that include that actual console and controllers too?


----------



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

mmm, ideas, ideas


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 5, 2010)

Oh yay, shirt design contest! Time to come up with some ideas...


----------



## ufotrash (May 5, 2010)

Ohhh this is so exciting. With finals coming up I won't be able to work up anything decent until after next week probably but Ooh!


----------



## janouis (May 5, 2010)

Here's my 2nd design entry..For the bad boys of gbatemp...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> Here's my 2nd design entry..For the bad boys of gbatemp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd totally buy that.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 5, 2010)

OK, Here's my idea...




Front




Arm


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 5, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight rippen yo!


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 5, 2010)

I am so entering this contest. I really hope that I can place.


----------



## WildWon (May 5, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> Hi! guys... here's my design entry i made this in adobe illustrator.. hope u like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Well that's ironic. I had a very similar idea going through my head at work today. If i can get it down, i'll post it, it's not exactly the same... but there's slightly similar elements. Just an FYI.

Nice job with that, btw.


----------



## Dangy (May 5, 2010)

Spoiler
















Is this format/quality okay?


----------



## BORTZ (May 5, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> Here's my 2nd design entry..For the bad boys of gbatemp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birth of a Hero font :3


----------



## Dangy (May 5, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Birth of a Hero font :3



Best font, EVAR.


----------



## Beats (May 6, 2010)

My new design. (It's for the back of my previous design.)



Spoiler











Front and Back.


----------



## Truth101 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know which font the site uses in its logo?


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler: 2nd attemp (1st idea was canned .-.)











i'll email the original PSD (minus watermark) once i've run out of ideas...


----------



## iFish (May 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Spoiler: 2nd attemp (1st idea was canned .-.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGWTFHAXX

Transparent shirt!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Spoiler: 2nd attemp (1st idea was canned .-.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni Pluttonij!


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it were transparent, i would have used transparency...
it's white


----------



## ether2802 (May 6, 2010)

Ready to spend some money on the new shirt, I lack of knowledge on the image creation or edition so my way to support you guys is by buying the T-Shirt, yeah...!!


----------



## Truth101 (May 6, 2010)

Here is what I have so far.



Spoiler



Dark Version





Light Version







This is a WIP and I hope I can improve on it.

Also I asked earlier but what font is used in the GBATEMP logo


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

Truth101 said:
			
		

> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://merc.stormbit.net/files/Digit_cube.ttf

(right click>save as)


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2010)

1) you may post the image in any form you want: a full t-shirt, just the art, anything. But please keep a high-res version of the image so that it can be reworked afterwards if you win! it WILL need some rework no matter how you post it.

2) you may post additional views (side for the sleeves if you want) that's fine

3) no need to post the ultimate hi res version on the topic!  just post a regular quality JPG for keeping the size as low as possible... bear with people like me who have low speed connections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   but of course, keep the high-res version on your computer or somewhere.

4) no it doesn't have to be hosted on the gbatemp site, it was just a suggestion for hosting.


----------



## Truth101 (May 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> 1) you may post the image in any form you want: a full t-shirt, just the art, anything. But please keep a high-res version of the image so that it can be reworked afterwards if you win! it WILL need some rework no matter how you post it.
> 
> 2) you may post additional views (side for the sleeves if you want) that's fine
> 
> ...



Thank you

Edit:

Smaller version



Spoiler


----------



## moon_wolf (May 6, 2010)

hi, somebody may give me a render of the gbatemp pet?? i was looking everywhere for it but i cant find it o.O


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

truth101: i like your design but it's too light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



needs a dark version to compliment it


Spoiler













			
				moon_wolf said:
			
		

> hi, somebody may give me a render of the gbatemp pet?? i was looking everywhere for it but i cant find it o.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Truth101 (May 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> truth101: i like your design but it's too light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, I'm trying to get to work on a dark version also, but I can't get the colors right =(

and I wish I had seen that render earlier, I just rendered it myself.


----------



## Dangy (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Demonofbirth (May 6, 2010)

Dangy, I like it, what did you use?


----------



## Dangy (May 6, 2010)

Demonofbirth said:
			
		

> Dangy, I like it, what did you use?



I used GIMP for that, since I'm still getting used to CS5.


----------



## hotdogfire (May 6, 2010)

i decided to give it a try
here it is


Spoiler


----------



## Truth101 (May 6, 2010)

I'm relatively pleased with what I have for now.

Dark Shirt Design

Front



Spoiler











Back



Spoiler











Light Shirt Design

Front



Spoiler











Back



Spoiler













Though for the light one I may have to revert to white because I'm not sure how that color would show up on an actual shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the size and text placement, or what the text says can easily be changed.


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

edit: nvm, it's beyond ugly ;_________________________________________;


----------



## TaeK (May 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity... how are these .png formats going to be fit for print? lol. AFAIK you need at least 300dpi for a very good high quality printout on a t-shirt, and with the designs that are shown so far, they'll be upscaled and will no doubt look very pixellated when blown up on a t-shirt.


----------



## redact (May 6, 2010)

TaeK said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity... how are these .png formats going to be fit for print? lol. AFAIK you need at least 300dpi for a very good high quality printout on a t-shirt, and with the designs that are shown so far, they'll be upscaled and will no doubt look very pixellated when blown up on a t-shirt.


we've been posting scaled down versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my one was like 20000px by 25000 or sth


----------



## Cermage (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler











on the same creemy coloured shirt maybe? a couple things i'd like to fix up but nothing too hard.


----------



## TaeK (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler











That is all.

Nah, for reals, THIS is my entry:



Spoiler











Close-up detailing @ 100% zoom:



Spoiler


----------



## Sterling (May 6, 2010)

Since I suck with gimp, and could have probably done mine in paint, here goes something:

front


Spoiler











back


Spoiler











Lol, I just realized I could make it better...

Yep, lol I missed a bracket. :/


----------



## naglaro00 (May 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> [*] Your designs *must not include any trademarked/licensed/copyrighted character or design element* (for example, no Mario, Luigi, the ? block, or any other licensed character or element). If you submit a design with such an element it will automatically be disqualified.



So I can't use the American Typewriter font? ._.






^ ignore that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

TaeK said:
			
		

> THIS is my entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I must say...this is pretty cool.....I'm liking this one the best so far


----------



## naglaro00 (May 6, 2010)

Question 2:
Can I use the Tempcast Tempy?
If yes, anyone have a huge render of it?


----------



## Kyusuke (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Banger (May 6, 2010)

I vote Kyusuke


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 6, 2010)

I vote Kyusuke


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Question 2:
> Can I use the Tempcast Tempy?
> If yes, anyone have a huge render of it?


Considering that Martin is the one who designed it, you'd have to ask him for permission to use it in this contest.


----------



## popoffka (May 6, 2010)

I've always wanted to make a pixel TempGuy, and this contest is an awesome reason to do so!

Here he is in an original size: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here he is in a HUGE size, to be used on a t-shirt:  Click me

You can also add some funny writing like "I am temper" to a tee etc.
And I can provide a larger resoulution version if you need it.

EDIT: I've edited him a little bit, now his hair looks better


----------



## KingVamp (May 6, 2010)

Front 



Spoiler












Back



Spoiler












This is for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











something nice and simply


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Front
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...


I think I know Costello's vote now


----------



## env (May 6, 2010)

My entry:



Spoiler












Forget photoshop skillz, humor counts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Entry edited, sorry


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> My entry:
> 
> Forget photoshop skillz, humor counts!


Wouldn't it better be: Eat, sleep, Flame noobs
Instead of Flaming noobs


----------



## iPikachu (May 7, 2010)

elixir if i win this i'll give the shirt to you, srs

i would like to join... but it would be a scan since im doing it on paper.. is it okay?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 7, 2010)

Scrapped previous ideas and came with this instead


Spoiler








Front (blue)




Front (black)




Back (blue)




Back (black)

Sleeves are white


Meh.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 7, 2010)

OK, here's another one, maybe it's to plain?


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixir if i win this i'll give the shirt to you, srs
> 
> i would like to join... but it would be a scan since im doing it on paper.. is it okay?


that's not okay, it needs to be a high-res digital edit.
or you could draw it on paper, but if it wins, someone's going to have to redo it digitally


----------



## iPikachu (May 7, 2010)

ah okay. i'll try to vector it if i can.


----------



## janouis (May 7, 2010)

Here's my 3rd design entry...simple but cool..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

And one more entry from me!



Spoiler


----------



## KingVamp (May 7, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> OK, here's another one, maybe it's to plain?
> 
> 
> ]


no, looks pretty cool


----------



## Calafas (May 7, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> OK, here's another one, maybe it's to plain?
> 
> 
> ]




Should it say 'LETS GE*T* READY TO RUMBLE'?
Sorry if it shouldnt, just thought id point it out in case.


----------



## .Chris (May 7, 2010)

w00t! im joining! ill post mine soon.

just one question, does it have to be bout gbatemp?


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> w00t! im joining! ill post mine soon.
> 
> just one question, does it have to be bout gbatemp?
> 
> QUOTE(Costello @ May 5 2010, 07:56 AM) This competition will allow you, members of the GBAtemp community, to design your own GBAtemp-themed t-shirt.



So yes


----------



## .Chris (May 7, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turd, but oh well


(wow! good job tj_cool! now ur a mod!)


----------



## spinal_cord (May 7, 2010)

Calafas said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, now I have to fix that!  (Thanks for pointing it out).


----------



## janouis (May 7, 2010)

My fourth entry...



Spoiler


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

Awwright!  I'll contribute to this later, if I can.

No matter who wins, I'll totally buy the winning shirt.


----------



## VIIth (May 7, 2010)

Greetings. Everyone is posting more than one entry, but I want to be sure...
It is allowed to post more than one entry? If it is, is there a limit?

Oh, also, let's suppose a random user posts three entries, it will be possible to win with all three or only one per person?

Thanks.


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

VIIth said:
			
		

> Greetings. Everyone is posting more than one entry, but I want to be sure...
> It is allowed to post more than one entry? If it is, is there a limit?
> 
> Oh, also, let's suppose a random user posts three entries, it will be possible to win with all three or only one per person?
> ...


You can post as many entries as you want
And normally, you can also win multiple times (not sure)


----------



## naglaro00 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone have a render of the old tempy?


----------



## TaeK (May 8, 2010)

Second entry:



Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (May 8, 2010)

Just an idea, but I'll post anyway. 



Spoiler


----------



## Tux' (May 8, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (May 8, 2010)

Spoiler








Front




Back
sleeves may be white or gbatemp blue


I'll have to remove the "GBA and NDS" part if it's against the contest rules


----------



## Kirby102 (May 8, 2010)

Ooooh, I'd like to see what apparel GBAtemp has to offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wear it loud and proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow, some good looking entries here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, here are some of what I made... hope it's ok, quite basic but... yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(in the spoils, cause there are many variations for each one, can't decide which would be better)

*entry 1:* i wouldnt mind having a shirt that represents us tempers, so why not make something like a jersey for it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler









 - this one has GBATEMP





 - this one has GBATEMP.NET, not sure which looks better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*entry 2:* this is similar to entry 1, but if the shirts can be customisable, then i'd thought i'd change the colour of the sleeves too.


Spoiler









 - the GBATEMP.NET one is same, just orange sleeves lol


*entry 3:* i like how some shirts have facial features on teh whole shirt, and it's just that. so i'd thought that would work with tempy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



only difference between the three pics is the text on the back














*entry 4:* much similar to entry 3, but it is more of a pastel-y colour, light colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler









 - same set of text on back as previous entry


*entry 5:* this is the only one that does not have variations, and would need to wrap around the side of the shirt.


Spoiler










*entry 6:* to understand this, google 'limewire lol' and hit _im feeling lucky_





 [ link ]


Spoiler












yey for lazytown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - also, the pirates are meant to wrap around the shirt for the effect


---
as much as i'd like to do more, there are sort of 7-9 designs there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you like any of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers.

ediT: Will provide .png's in final version, and if chosen.. otherwise, view in its glory of jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ediT2: Redesigned entries 3-4, found the font that I'd like for that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ediT3: New design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's good lol.


----------



## updowners (May 9, 2010)

I got my designs done but I can't think of any slogans or cool text to add below it


----------



## Shryquill (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, heres my second entry, the guys shadow is done in alpha channel (transparent) so it wont stay grey on any surface


----------



## dark ajax (May 12, 2010)

Ok, here's my entry:



Spoiler











I hope someone likes it...


----------



## Langin (May 12, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that one! Crap I am very bad at creating art so I will not enter!


----------



## KidIce (May 13, 2010)

I tell you what I want and have wanted for some time If this can  be considered an entry... I want the V3 mouse mat turned in to a noise activated EL panel and stuck on a shirt. Like this but obviously w/ the Temp logo.

I have a couple of the different designs available on DX, but seriously want a GBAtemp one.


----------



## axlefoley (May 13, 2010)

top = front
bottom = back


----------



## psobloke (May 13, 2010)

Spoiler











Or without Extras;



Spoiler


----------



## psobloke (May 13, 2010)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I'd like to see what apparel GBAtemp has to offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the last one, great work!


----------



## VcentG (May 13, 2010)

Ahhhh I stumbled upon this... Figured I'd give it a go. Mine's probably nothing special. Buuuut I tried XD



Spoiler



*Full Version*





*Basic Version*







Personally, I kind of like the basic version. Simple and gets the point across I guess. Ah well... Comments? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't mind the huge mouse! lol.

*Sidenote: lol at this being my 3rd post, I've been a member since 03!*


----------



## joepie91 (May 13, 2010)

Oh well, let's just try my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It feels like something isn;t quite right about it, but I can't figure out what it is.
Also, click on the small image to get a larger version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler












The back is quite simple, I couldn't really think of anything to go there.
And of course I have the high-res shirt-template-less versions


----------



## Nyteshade714 (May 13, 2010)

I've got two pretty simple designs
First:


Spoiler










and Second:


Spoiler











Doesn't look like the second one converted well to png though...


----------



## lachlan383 (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I took a little break from GBATemp recently but this thread has me hooked again!

Anyway, I've been working on a few designs

Here's No. 1:



Spoiler











And here it is as an actual t-shirt:
(Both of them are the front of the shirt, I've just been mucking around with the positioning a bit.)



Spoiler














Its still a work in progress and I've been working on a few others as well, but any tips/help/constructive criticism would be appreciated!

_*EDIT 1*_

Here's another design (There's no limit on how many designs I can submit, right? ...not that I'm going to post like 50 anyway)

This one is made entirely out of the emoticons that are available on GBATemp. Its a bit hard to see on the actual preview of the shirt so there's a zoomed-in version next to it:



Spoiler











As before, feedback is appreciated!

_*EDIT 2*_

Another design (I'm having so much fun!)

Here's the actual design:



Spoiler











And here it is _t-shirtified_



Spoiler











Feedback is welcome!

_*EDIT 3*_

Once more, another design. This one is supposed to be like a necklace thing with glowing letters on it:

The design:



Spoiler











And the t-shirt:
(This could be the front, or maybe even the back of a shirt with something better on the front. I haven't decided yet.)



Spoiler











Feedback appreciated!

*Just a note to the judges/whoever it might concern. None of these designs are really "final", so if you like what you see, but think it could use some changes here and there, I'd be happy to oblige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Raika (May 14, 2010)

I wasn't serious about this. Just did this for the lulz.


Spoiler


----------



## joepie91 (May 14, 2010)

lachlan383 said:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> _*EDIT 1*_
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow.
.... how did you do that?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 14, 2010)

My entries:


Spoiler


----------



## f1r3sh4rk (May 14, 2010)

Heres mine hope you all like


----------



## Shryquill (May 14, 2010)

Here it is, my (hopefully) final design. Its a Ds-man crossbreed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler











GBAtemp may choose placement


----------



## geoflcl (May 15, 2010)

My first draft.

I went for a very cartoony, stylized design... That's just me. Not everyone digs it, but I'm doing it for fun, really.  I'll make neater variations later, but for now, a simple design in a cool blue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The text is a bit rough around the edges at this point.  That could be replaced, really.  But I put "GBAtemp Network" instead of "GBAtemp.net" to account for the other 'Temp sites.

It's meant to be smack-dab in the middle of a tee, so making a T-shirtified picture would be unnecessary, I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Doofu (May 15, 2010)

Spoiler
















If using the name 'Wii' is not allowed, then this is the alternate:



Spoiler











Woo, I spent a whole minute doing it. Not expecting to win, but might as well enter.

Edit: Fixed it up a little.


----------



## aruseus1 (May 15, 2010)

here's my design. its made to look like a sports jersey. feedback is welcome



Spoiler











if that design isnt acceptable them this is a alternate design:



Spoiler











any suggestions for a better name/slogan/word on the back???


----------



## lachlan383 (May 15, 2010)

joepie91 said:
			
		

> lachlan383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myke (May 16, 2010)

here's my designs:

(BTW where do we submit the high res PNGs at?)

design 1:



Spoiler











on shirt:



Spoiler











design 2:



Spoiler











on shirt:



Spoiler











design 3:



Spoiler











on shirt:



Spoiler











the shirt colors don't have to be those colors I picked. I just was trying to keep it with the blue and orange logo of tempman. They can be any color, as long as they are in color. The images won't be as strong if they are on a plain white shirt (but I guess you could do that as well if you wanted to) 

I'll try to post more designs if I can. Work keeps me drawing all the time so it's hard to find free time to draw stuff for non work related projects, also a newborn baby girl is sucking whatever little free time I have left outside of work.


----------



## Costello (May 16, 2010)

Myke: you submit the hi-res PNG if you win (keep them on your PC for now).


----------



## joepie91 (May 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Myke: you submit the hi-res PNG if you win (keep them on your PC for now).


Maybe it's a good idea to change this text in the opening post:
"Please submit your entry as PNG format (lossless) at highest resolution. Submit separate images for front and back view (if any)."
A little bit confusing for people that haven't been following the thread


----------



## TerraN (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,
first of all, best of luck to everyone..
And this is my vision for the GBATEMP t-shirt:


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 17, 2010)

joepie91 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said somewhere back into the thread that he doesn't want people posting the high res in the topic.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2010)

This is design number 1.

Notice the color scheme reflecting the colors we see on the site.
I used blue as the base and orange to add highlight.
The lines are to reflect on the three orange tabs we see in the corners.

Front


Spoiler











Back


Spoiler











thank you


----------



## Dead End (May 18, 2010)

Here is mine,



Spoiler











i may try to do more before it ends


----------



## Keeley (May 19, 2010)

Wow everyone is doing it using some kind of paint program, I'm drawing mine and hoping the scanner makes a good copy. My paint skills are that great...


----------



## Myke (May 19, 2010)

Keeley said:
			
		

> Wow everyone is doing it using some kind of paint program, I'm drawing mine and hoping the scanner makes a good copy. My paint skills are that great...



I didn't use a paint program, I drew mine.


----------



## jusmii (May 19, 2010)

Here is a somewhat lazy attempt but the kids like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## magicjackcheese (May 20, 2010)

I made one, but how do I put it up?


----------



## lachlan383 (May 20, 2010)

Upload it to an image sharing website like www.imgur.com or pix.gbatemp.net,

Then put it inside spoiler and image tags, like this:


```
[spoiler][img]http://www.imgur.com/yourimagehere.jpg[/img][/spoiler]
```

just chuck that above bit anywhere in your post.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 20, 2010)

My slightly improved t-shirt:
Front:


Spoiler










Back:


Spoiler


----------



## dark ajax (May 20, 2010)

ok here's some more entries from me:

one:


Spoiler











the other:


Spoiler


----------



## Keeley (May 21, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> Keeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, your scanner is alot more better than mine xD


----------



## timeth (May 21, 2010)

LOL, I've been a member for about two and a half years but this is my first post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's what I've been working on. Each one is slightly different. 




Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## mucus (May 21, 2010)

Entry number 2 is much like number 1.



Spoiler











thank you


----------



## 11gardir (May 21, 2010)

Here are a few.


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## ufotrash (May 21, 2010)

I almost want to take all these and dump them into a Flickr gallery or something, so at least we can all browse through them and see them kinda side by side for better judging...thoughts? Its kinda hard to tell when I can't exactly remember a shirt from three or four pages ago...haha.

If that is gravy I could go ahead and do that, if the idea is setting off your lazy-meters.


----------



## 11gardir (May 21, 2010)

Consider mine CC0'd. If everyone else did the same (if you don't want to waive all rights, you could always use another license) then it would be easy to organise.


----------



## Myke (May 22, 2010)

entry number 4 for me.
this one is for the ladies. 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## magicjackcheese (May 22, 2010)

ok heres mine
http://imgur.com/D78iE.png
this is the front

http://imgur.com/Bz4g6.png
this one's the sleeve


----------



## jusmii (May 24, 2010)

A couple more designs for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler













Spoiler











For the dog lovers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## janouis (May 25, 2010)

My 5th Entry...



Spoiler


----------



## michaelbatista (May 29, 2010)

behold! my submission! enjoy!

front


Spoiler











back


Spoiler


----------



## JohnLoco (May 29, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> entry number 4 for me.
> this one is for the ladies.
> 
> 
> ...




Best one yet, i would want to get one of those. fuck the girl/boy version though, in style i mean. a Tishy is a tishy, dont bring gender into it.


----------



## VIIth (May 29, 2010)

Greetings, here's my entries-

This is my *first design*, it is included in two "flavors"-


Spoiler

















Here's some ideas for it-


Spoiler




























*Second design-*


Spoiler









Ideas for it- (_Coloured_)


Spoiler



















*Third Design-*


Spoiler









Ideas for it-


Spoiler















*Fourth Entry-*


Spoiler









Ideas for it-


















And an alternative-









Everything its available as vector files (except for the site's mascot and the "TEMP" text), will be sent if needed.
I hope everything is in order, I wasn't sure about adding the "GBA" to GBATemp at first (Copyright infrigement?), so the first designs doesn't have it. Please, if there's something wrong with any of these, send me a PM with details so I can fix it, thank you.

I'll edit this post if to add more if able.

Credits to http://mirceavlad.com/ for the T-Shirt template.


Thanks for your attention.


----------



## updowners (May 29, 2010)

Front Design


Spoiler











Back Design


Spoiler











Any feedback?


----------



## Myke (May 29, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but why not? it seems that mostly women seem to be left out in the gamer community, and there's plenty of female gamers out there...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

screw this originality all the way

ignore this post


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 30, 2010)

TaeK said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your entry is the best. Period. 
You have my vote


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

Spoiler














Redesign of the second entry


----------



## janouis (May 30, 2010)

My 6th Design Entry...


Spoiler


----------



## Myke (May 31, 2010)

last entry for me
kinda rushed but whatev. 



Spoiler











on shirt


Spoiler


----------



## Maxi Maxi (May 31, 2010)

... I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. I truly couldn't. :3



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2010)

Mul said:
			
		

> ... I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. I truly couldn't. :3


Total win


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Mul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Tis true.

Also, 200th post!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Haha, I say Sexy Cloud should win!


----------



## jusmii (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is 1 for the ladies or anyone who likes pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Dangy (Jun 1, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/10734573640251...dTS?feat=email#


----------



## janouis (Jun 1, 2010)

My 7th entry...


Spoiler


----------



## popoffka (Jun 1, 2010)

I think we shall get some "I love TinyT"-themed shirt


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll work on my design tonight. It'll most likely be finished in a few hours. I need some inspiration though HMM


----------



## janouis (Jun 1, 2010)

My 8th entry...


Spoiler


----------



## Thoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Mul said:
			
		

> ... I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. I truly couldn't. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What an epic first post.


----------



## Dangy (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry about the black blotches around this~ I'll finish it in the final product.

http://picasaweb.google.com/10734573640251...488425240088290


----------



## janouis (Jun 2, 2010)

My 9th entry(for female)...



Spoiler


----------



## janouis (Jun 2, 2010)

My 10th entry(for female)...


Spoiler


----------



## castiboy (Jun 2, 2010)

a lot of really nice designs so far. i specially like the different turns on the site's mascot, depicting it in so different ways in each new design.

i don't have the skills not the time to do something too complicated, but i really wanted to participate so i went with a rather simple idea (one of two, i might do the second one tomorrow or friday if i can).
done in illustrator (actually, i was wondering why we were asked to submit a high-res png when a vector image would be much better if we made it that way).



Spoiler









 (front)      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (back)


----------



## lilbateestah (Jun 3, 2010)

Spoiler











Front:



Spoiler











Back:



Spoiler


----------



## lilbateestah (Jun 3, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## janouis (Jun 3, 2010)

My 11th design...


Spoiler


----------



## updowners (Jun 3, 2010)

Changed it around a bit... also can't find/use a decent t-shirt design template >_>


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Orc (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Sonicslasher for always reminding me about this on Bookface.
Got two ideas in mah head for GBAtemp shirts. I'ma start on 'em now hahahaha.
Thanks Josh really, I always forget and get lazy aboot this- o_o

HERPDERP

PS: Can I reuse designs I made for old contests? HARHARHAR

DURRR...

8==D


----------



## lllTen (Jun 4, 2010)

hello everyone, i'd'like to use this post to introduce myself =D
i'm one of those silent users that never post anything xD
i've been using gbatemp since i bought my dsi (april 2009)...
and yet, gbatemp never failed me...

in any case, i'd like to participate on this contest.... i noticed that most of the designs are variations of the gbatemp.net mascot with abstracts, there are some pretty nice designs btw =O

but i followed a different line...

i made mine based on some nice experiences of being defeated and seing others being defeated as well by gentle women who seem harmless... which is not true =3

i hope you enjoy it o/


Spoiler
















ah, the "GBAtemp_Portable" on her hands isnt complete (with L,R, cartidge slot) to avoid those copyrights stuffs and rules haha xD but if you guys think that there's no problem to have those sweet enhancements on the "gbatemp portable", i might add it. xD


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 4, 2010)

Let's finally submit this.


Spoiler











Just the front (it's transparent, so yeah)


Spoiler











And the back


Spoiler











I can upload a white if I can only do white, but I think black looks better.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2010)

lllTen said:
			
		

> hello everyone, i'd'like to use this post to introduce myself =D
> i'm one of those silent users that never post anything xD
> i've been using gbatemp since i bought my dsi (april 2009)...
> and yet, gbatemp never failed me...
> ...


that pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! and hi


----------



## Orc (Jun 4, 2010)

lllTen said:
			
		

> i hope you enjoy it o/
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


GODFUCKSHITFUCK I did not need to see that, I'm not even finished on my one
design. My mind is scattering different ideas now.


----------



## science (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I nearly forgot about this competition, so here is my entry, nearly late. 

I'm sure there is some creep designs already, but haven't had a chance to go look through and see if this has been done yet.

Front:





Back:





There it is. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2010)

Spoiler











Something like that, you get the idea.


----------



## updowners (Jun 4, 2010)

Less than a day to go guys!


----------



## lllTen (Jun 4, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> that pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope thats a good thing lawl

.. well, i made some mods on my work, =3

ah, and the real version, its 3 times bigger than this one im posting also with the proper transparency and everything, im just not posting it here for obvious reasons >.<



Spoiler


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm a minimalist when it comes to tshirts, here are a few:

*hrth designs*












_*creep*_











_*Baseball*_


















I like the plain grey creep best myself.  If I win i will upload high res png files these are just the designs.  The Baseball design can be done in any color.  "GBAtemp.net" can be added anywhere on any of the first four designs.


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

trashed design


----------



## DinosaurzFTW (Jun 5, 2010)

Last minute entry: Basic, yet stylish design with few colors for easy T-Shirt printing. The logo has been almost completely redone, and I've picked out a variety of colors. (However, if you want a different color, I can change it quite easily). If my design is chosen, I'd like to make some adjustments to the final image to prepare for T-Shirt printing. 


Spoiler









Red:





Blue:





Green:





Yellow:





Pink:


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

trashed design.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2010)

Is this technically closed now? Or can we still submit...how much time do we have left if so?


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2010)

/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2010)

Will be updating in matter of hours....this is way more time consuming then I thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 5, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Is this technically closed now? Or can we still submit...how much time do we have left if so?


I guess this is the last day to submit

@Toni; shouldn't there be numbers on the top as well?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

@ mthrnite's


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> @Toni; shouldn't there be numbers on the top as well?
> QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Jun 5 2010, 01:22 PM) Will be updating in matter of hours....this is way more time consuming then I thought!







Will be updated, the whole picture is actually done and everything (this is more like a teaser), I'm only missing the numbers, and it's very time consuming as I'm actually drawing them to look authentic/retro..

It's a fully "working" Picross puzzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can print it out and actually solve it (well, it will be when I'm done)..


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow some of these designs look really cool. I think I might get one, especially if something like mthrnite's design is chosen. That just screams big nerd and would be great to wear around in public!

I hope we will get to see some of the staff try them on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me hides

EDIT: Also good luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot MSpaint pixellan ftw. Doing something in MSpaint... dun dun dun


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2010)

Bare puzzle is done......picture design will follow in few minutes!



Spoiler













Note: I'm not 100% sure it's all correct, I could have missed some numbers as my mind will explode at this point......I will check later so it's all 100% correct!!


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are my designs.
Influenced by various shit liek:
BALD, METAL, SEXYHOT, VIDYA and DERP.
I know the design are pretty weird and not really for mass production but I'ma post this for my friends here at GEE-BUHtemp.




















orcorcorc


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2010)

Orc...insane work....very original...love it! I'd wear any of the shirts you've designed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going for the retro look, kinda simple-ish (not so simple to make....as I thought), but we'll see how it'll work out..


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn Orc! I'll definitely have to get all of those shirts. Even if I have to make them myself!


----------



## science (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the MTHR shirt, Orc, haha.

Also, I love MTHR's shirt!

Llama Riot, yours is pretty crappy, sorry.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 5, 2010)

Can Orc just win this now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orc make more


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Damn Orc! I'll definitely have to get all of those shirts. Even if I have to make them myself!


lol thanks for keeping on reminding me about the contest, I was being lazy about it but when I started making sketches I was on a roll.


----------



## xist (Jun 5, 2010)

Worth a shot...




Spoiler













Larger example of Binary mascot


Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm ready to lose now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally done..

I can do all kinds of combinations (even colors change) this is just few examples:

Front solved in half, back fully solved puzzle


Spoiler











Front completely unsolved puzzle, back fully solved


Spoiler











Only front with fully solved puzzle


Spoiler











I can also change the level of "solvation" of a puzzle......and stuff.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to note once again.....puzzle is "real" it can be printed and actually solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Closeup of the artwork, just to show level of detail..


Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Fucking hell Orc, I love your shirt designs! To be honest, I love all of you guys' designs, they're so cool! I wish I was able to work with GIMP and Photoshop and all that crap a little better... Oh well, I guess I'll learn to do that some other day


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 5, 2010)

science shirt sucks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2010)

I had ideas, but procrastinated as usual, but I managed to just do a quick rough of something I wanted to do for a design!



Spoiler








Haha, don't mind the scribbles on the side... 
And, props to TrolleyDave for the idea since it was his thread that I stoled it from..


The colors and designs are very simple, and if I had more time (or started earlier) I would've cleaned it up a bit... but oh wells.
I hope I didn't steal anyone's idea (too lazy too look through 16 pages of designs) but I honestly didn't take this from anyone else (Except Trolley.)


----------



## Keeley (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is mine so far I will color mine l8ter, ran outta time =( 

FRONT:


Spoiler










or


Spoiler










BACK:


Spoiler











Good luck to all others!


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 5, 2010)

Truth101 said:
			
		

> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one (on black) is awesome! I want to buy (and wear!) that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, Orcs 80s metal style shirt design is awesome as well. Want.


----------



## Orc (Jun 5, 2010)

i have some designs if back designs are needed. (Pixel character for Famicom design, logo for 80s metal, etc.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think in pretty much every time zone it's the 6th now, so I think that's time up!


----------



## Orc (Jun 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I think in pretty much every time zone it's the 6th now, so I think that's time up!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
): [?]artin hasn't posted anything yet. ):


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's free to, although it wouldn't be entered.


----------



## Gore (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## amptor (Jun 16, 2010)

I want orc's shirt with the skeleton and the one with the woman.  where do I buy?


----------

